# هل يوجد قتل الاطفال في الكتاب المقدس؟



## islam (10 فبراير 2006)

الاعداد تعرفونها والسؤال : لماذا قتل الاطفال في الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## الاسيوطي (10 فبراير 2006)

*اخ اسلام*

*تقصد المسلمين يعني بيقتلوا الاطفال ده يبقي ارهاب ودين همجي ورسول ......*
*تقصد المسيحيين حالة حرب وفي الحرب كل شي مباح وهم كانوا مضطرين لعمل ذلك والي ان ياتي احد الاخوة المسيحيين ويرد عليك *
*جاءة القي سيفا *


----------



## الاسيوطي (10 فبراير 2006)

*اخ اسلام*

*تقصد المسلمين يعني بيقتلوا الاطفال ده يبقي ارهاب ودين همجي ورسول ......*
*تقصد المسيحيين حالة حرب وفي الحرب كل شي مباح وهم كانوا مضطرين لعمل ذلك والي ان ياتي احد الاخوة المسيحيين ويرد عليك *
*جاءة القي سيفا *


----------



## drpepo (10 فبراير 2006)

islam قال:
			
		

> الاعداد تعرفونها والسؤال : لماذا قتل الاطفال في الكتاب المقدس؟


هات الاعداد ونبحث فيها مع بعض


----------



## islam (10 فبراير 2006)

الاسيوطي قال:
			
		

> تقصد المسلمين يعني بيقتلوا الاطفال ده يبقي ارهاب ودين همجي ورسول ......
> تقصد المسيحيين حالة حرب وفي الحرب كل شي مباح وهم كانوا مضطرين لعمل ذلك والي ان ياتي احد الاخوة المسيحيين ويرد عليك
> جاءة القي سيفا


صدقت أخي الحبيب. لنرى ربما لهم تفسير لا نعلمه.


			
				drpepo قال:
			
		

> هات الاعداد ونبحث فيها مع بعض


شكراً عزيزي. هناك اعداد اخرى واكتفي بثلاثة فقط. 

العدد 17:31 17 فالآن اقتلوا كل ذكر من الاطفال.وكل امرأة عرفت رجلا بمضاجعة ذكر اقتلوها. 
اشعياء 16:13 13: 16 و تحطم اطفالهم امام عيونهم و تنهب بيوتهم و تفضح نسائهم 
هوشع 16:13 13: 16 تجازى السامرة لانها قد تمردت على الهها بالسيف يسقطون تحطم اطفالهم و الحوامل تشق 

انا لا أدري هل هذه رموز ام هناك تفسير خاص ام هناك اسباب لقتل الاطفال وفضح النساء حيناً وقتلهم حيناً وشق الحوامل منهم وتحطيم اطفالهم.


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

islam قال:
			
		

> شكراً عزيزي. هناك اعداد اخرى واكتفي بثلاثة فقط.


 
لا اعرف ان كان حقا اكتفائا, ام افلاسا...





> العدد 17:31 17 فالآن اقتلوا كل ذكر من الاطفال.وكل امرأة عرفت رجلا بمضاجعة ذكر اقتلوها.


 

لعبتكم الظريفة ديه لعبة طقف النص و الاستشهاد بعدد واحد, مش حتبطلوها, او يمكن مش حيبطلها الي بمليكم او المواقع الي تنسخون و تلصقون منها, دون بحث, او تدقيق او مراجعة

و لنرى مع بعض الناص كاملا

13فخرج موسى وألِعازارُ الكاهنُ وكُلُّ رُؤساءِ الجماعةِ لمُلاقاتِهِم إلى خارِج المَحلَّةِ. 14فغَضِبَ موسى على رُؤساءِ قادةِ الجيشِ، قادةِ الأُلوفِ وقادةِ المِئاتِ، القادِمينَ مِنَ الحربِ. 15وقالَ لهُم موسى: «لماذا أبقَيتُمُ الإناثَ كُلَّهُنَّ على قَيدِ الحياةِ؟ 16هؤُلاءِ هُنَّ اللَّواتي عَمِلْنَ بمَشورةِ بَلعامَ، فقادوا بَني إِسرائيلَ إلى خيانةِ الرّبِّ في فَغورَ، فحَلَّتِ الضَّربةُ في جماعةِ الرّبِّ. 17فالآنَ اَقْتُلوا كُلَ ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأطفالِ وكُلَ اَمرأةٍ ضاجعَت رَجلاً، 18وأمَّا الإناثُ مِنَ الأطفالِ والنِّساءِ اللَّواتي لم يُضاجعْنَ رَجلاً فاَسْتَبقوهُنَّ لكُم. 19وليَنزِلْ خارِج المَحلَّةِ مُدَّةَ سَبعةِ أيّامِ، كُلُّ مَنْ قتَلَ نفْسًا وكُلُّ مَنْ لَمَسَ قتيلاً، وتطَهَّروا في اليومِ الثَّالِثِ وفي اليومِ السَّابِعِ أنتُم وسبيُكُم. 20وكُلُّ ثوبٍ ومَتاعِ جلْدٍ، وكُلُّ ما صُنِعَ مِنْ شَعْرِ المعَزِ، وكُلُّ مَتاعِ مِنْ خشَبٍ تُطَهِّرونَهُ».


شايف كيف النص لو نكمله بأمانة و دافع بحث صادق عن الحقيقة لا لرمي اتهامات و شبهات, الحقيقة توضح...

فحسب الناموس ياعزيزي, الزانية والزانى كلاهما يقتلان وقد قتل الله الزناة من رجال إسرائيل *بالوبأ،* وكان يجب قتل الزانيات اللواتى آن سبب عثرة للشعب، لهذا فقد أمر موسى بقتل آل إمرأة قدمت جسدها للشر للشعب وأعثرته​ 




> اشعياء 16:13 13: 16 و تحطم اطفالهم امام عيونهم و تنهب بيوتهم و تفضح نسائهم


 
نرجع الى نفس المزحة المتمثلة بأقتصاص النصوص... عجبي تقرأ العدد 16 و لا تقرأ الاول...
الاصحاح هذا عبارة عن *رُؤيا على بابلَ رَآها إشَعيا بنُ آموصَ*

و لنقرأ الاصحاح مع بعض


عقاب بابل
*رُؤيا على بابلَ رَآها إشَعيا بنُ آموصَ:* 2إنصِبوا رايةً على جبَلٍ أقرَعَ إرفَعوا الصَّوتَ. أومِئوا إلى العدُوِّ ليدخُلَ أبوابَ مدينةِ العُتاةِ. 3أمَرتُ جنودي الذينَ اَختَرتُهُم، ودَعوتُ جبابِرتي ليومِ غضَبي وأبطالي المُتَشامِخينَ عاليًا 4إسمَعوا الضَّوضاءَ في الجبالِ كصوتِ جمهورٍ كبيرٍ. إسمَعوا ضجيج الحُشودِ، حُشودِ ممالِكِ الأُمَمِ، الرّبُّ القديرُ يستَعرِضُ جندَ القِتالِ. 5أقبَلوا مِنْ أرضٍ بعيدةٍ مِنْ أقاصي آفاقِ السَّماواتِ. هُم أدَواتُ غضَبِ الرّبِّ لتَدميرِ الأرضِ كُلِّها. 6ولْوِلوا، فيومُ الرّبِّ قريبٌ. آتٍ بخرابٍ مِنْ عندِ القديرِ 7فتَرتَخي بسَبَبِهِ كُلُّ يَدٍ ويذوبُ قلبُ كُلِّ إنسانٍ. 8يَستَولي علَيهِمِ الرُّعبُ، وتأخُذُهُم أوجاعٌ وآلامٌ، فيَتلَوَّونَ كاَمرأةٍ في المَخاضِ. يتَبادَلونَ النَّظَرَ حائِرينَ، ومِثلُ وجهِ اللَّهيبِ وجوهُهُم. 9ها يومُ الرّبِّ يجيءُ قاسيًا بسُخطٍ واَتِّقادِ غضَبٍ ليَجعَلَ الأرضَ خرابًا ويُبيدَ الخاطِئينَ مِنها. 10كواكِبُ السَّماءِ ونُجومُها لا تعودُ تُرسِلُ نورَها، والشَّمسُ تُظلِمُ عندَ طُلوعِها والقمرُ لا يُضيءُ بنورِهِ 11أُعاقِبُهُم على شُرورِهِم يقولُ الرّبُّ وعلى ما اَرتكَبوا مِنْ آثامِ، وأُزيلُ كبرياءَ المُتَجبِّرينَ وأحُطُّ تشامُخ الطُّغاةِ. 12أجعَلُ الإنسانَ أندَرَ مِنَ الإبريزِ والبشَرَ مِنْ ذهَبِ أوفيرَ. 13لذلِكَ سأُزَعزِعُ السَّماواتِ وأُزلزِلُ الأرضَ مِنْ مكانِها، في سَخطي أنا الرّبُّ القديرُ وفي يومِ اَتِّقادِ غضَبي. 14فيكونُ الإنسانُ كالغَزالِ الشَّريدِ، وكغنَمِ لا يجمَعُها راعِ. *فيَرجعونَ كُلُّ واحدٍ إلى شعبِهِ **ويَهرُبونَ كُلُّ واحدٍ إلى أرضِهِ. **15إنْ صادفَهُ أحدٌ طعَنَهُ، **وإنْ أمسكَهُ سقَطَ بالسَّيفِ. **16أطفالُهُم يُمَزَّقونَ أمامَ أنظارِهِم**وبيوتُهُم تُنهَبُ وتُغتَصَبُ نِساؤُهُم.* 17ها أنا أُثيرُ علَيهِم بَني ماداي فهؤلاءِ لا يُبالونَ بالفِضَّةِ، ولا هُم يبتَهجونَ بالذَّهَبِ. 18إنَّما قِسيُّهُم تُمزِّقُ الفِتيانَ ولا ترحَمُ ثمرَةَ البَطنِ وعُيونُهُم لا تُشفِقُ على البنينَ. 19فإذا بابِلُ زينَةُ الممالِكِ وفخرُ أمجادِ الكَلدانيِّينَ تصيرُ كسَدومَ وعمورَةَ عِندَما دَمَّرَهُما اللهُ. 20فلا يَسكُنُها أبدًا ساكِنٌ، ولا تُعمَرُ إلى جيلٍ فجيلٍ. وفيها لا يُخيِّمُ أعرابيٌّ ولا ترعَى هُناكَ رُعاةٌ، 21بل تربِضُ وحوشُ القَفرِ ويملأُ البُومُ بُيوتَها. تأوي إليها طُيورُ النَّعامِ وترقُصُ فيها معَزُ الوَحشِ. 22تعوي في أبراجها بناتُ آوى والذِّئابُ في قُصورِها المُترَفَةِ. وقتُ بابِلَ على الأبوابِ، وأيّامُها لا تطولُ».  
و السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه بقوة, هل انت من اهل الذين يقرأون و لا يفهمون؟ بصراحة اشك في ذلك, فأنت انسان عاقل و طريقة كتابتك تدل على نضجك و عمرك, اذ ما الذي حصل؟ هل هي محاولة غير امينة للتلاعب بالنصوص و الايحاء بمعنى اخر؟

فأننا نرى بكل وضوح, كلام الاصحاح عن نبوءة ستحدث لبابل و كيف اطفالهم سيقتلون و نسائهم تغتصب و اموالهم تنهب, فأين كلامك مما يحمله النص من معنى؟

 



> هوشع 16:13 13: 16 تجازى السامرة لانها قد تمردت على الهها بالسيف يسقطون تحطم اطفالهم و الحوامل تشق


 
انا بصراحة مللت اني اعلق نفس التعليق مع كل نص بتيجيبوه, قص و طقف...
الاصحاح الثالث عشر يتكلم عن غضب الله على اسرائيل و عن ابلاغه نبوة بما سيحصل, و جعنا نقرأ النص مع بعض:

16تُجَازَى السَّامِرَةُ لأَنَّهَا قَدْ تَمَرَّدَتْ عَلَى إِلَهِهَا. بِـالسَّيْفِ يَسْقُطُونَ. تُحَطَّمُ أَطْفَالُهُمْ وَالْحَوَامِلُ تُشَقُّ. 

الله بيتكلم عن نبوة, بيتكلم عن ما سيحصل للسامرة التي تمردت على الهها, اذ ستسقط بالسيف من قبل شعب او امة, اطفالهم تحطم من قبل شعب او امة, و حواملهم تشق من قبل شعب او امة ايضا...

عزيزي, اذا كنت ضعيفا في اللغة العربية, فأنصحك بتعلمها اولا و من ثم المناقشة ثانيا, الله لم يقل اسقطوهم, الله لم يقل حطموا اطفالهم, و الله لم يقل شقوا بطون الحوامل, الله يخبر النبي عن نبوءة و عن حدث سيحدث و كثيرا ما يقوم به الرب في العهد القديم...







> انا لا أدري هل هذه رموز ام هناك تفسير خاص ام هناك اسباب لقتل الاطفال وفضح النساء حيناً وقتلهم حيناً وشق الحوامل منهم وتحطيم اطفالهم.


 
عزيزي, انت في مكان محترم, اسلوب السخرية و التجريح ابتعد عنه لانه لن يجدي بشئ, ردينا عليك بالنعمة و منتظرين تعليقك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Michael (11 فبراير 2006)

> و السلام على من اتبع الهدى ..



ممنوع القاء هذا النوع من السلام

وهذا تحذير لك


----------



## drpepo (11 فبراير 2006)

أخى الفاضل صلاح الدين  بالنسبة للسلام الممنوع 
وهو انه لو في اى من المنتديات الاسلامية الاخرى يمنع ايضا ان احنا نكتب " باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس " 
كمان احنا حضرتك هنا في منتدى مسيحى مش اسلامى يعنى حضرتك بتبقى ماشى مع قوانين هذا المنتدى 
فقط من اجل قوانين المنتدى
بالنسبة لسؤالك انا هتركه لأخوتى الاكثر خبرة ولضيق الوقت الآن بالنسبة لى


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

ريا لا اسلام و يا صلاح تحسنون اسلوبكم في الحوار, فلم ينقص بكم, و رددنا بكل ادب, فأذا من الذي لا يستطيعون الاتزام بالادب, فلا داعي لوجودكم

كما و يمنع منعا تفسير الكتاب المقدس بحسب تفسيركم الشخصي, و يمنع ايضا ذكر عدد واحد فقط من اصحاح كامل

انا رديت على الموضوع و لم ارى اي تعليق على ردي, ردودكم حذفت لاسباب التي ذكرتها اعلاه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## islam (11 فبراير 2006)

* 
اولاً يا عزيزي لم يفسر احد من عنده وتعلم ذلك جيداً. وكل ما لغيته هي اسئلة لا جوب لها.

قلتَ ان الامر بقتل النساء لأنهن زانيات (ماشي)
لم ترد لمذا قتل الاطفال: (.17فالآنَ اَقْتُلوا كُلَ ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأطفالِ )

لم تجب

ثنياً قلت ان الامر بالقتل الاطفال في اشعياء 16:13 هي رؤيا فقط.

فهل في كتابك رؤيا ونبوءة كاذبة وهل إشعياء افترى على الله؟

لم تجب

سألتك عن سبب قتل لاطفال في هذا الاصحاح 
http://www.mahabba.org/bible/bible.php?op=read&bk=26&ch=9

لم تجب

وعدم جوابك هو خير جواب.

تحياتي.
*


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

islam قال:
			
		

> *اولاً يا عزيزي لم يفسر احد من عنده وتعلم ذلك جيداً. وكل ما لغيته هي اسئلة لا جوب لها.*
> 
> *قلتَ ان الامر بقتل النساء لأنهن زانيات (ماشي)*


 
ماشي يعني انه لا يوجد اي شبهة او التباس بالنسبة للشق هذا, اي انك كنت متوهم بمعناها و وضحناها ليك



*



لم ترد لمذا قتل الاطفال: (.17فالآنَ اَقْتُلوا كُلَ ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأطفالِ )

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

اسف اذا فاتني هذا العدد

الاذكار يقتلون لأنه حين يكبر سيحارب الشعب​​. ويكون أن قتل الذكور والزانيات حرق المدن لهُ نفس المعنى قتل كل ما يمكن أن يكون سبباً فى الحرب ضد الإنسان أى رفضه. ولا تنسى انهم اولاد الزنى​
* 






ثنياً قلت ان الامر بالقتل الاطفال في اشعياء 16:13 هي رؤيا فقط.

فهل في كتابك رؤيا ونبوءة كاذبة وهل إشعياء افترى على الله؟

لم تجب

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

لا توجد نبوة من قبل انسان قط, بل كل ما هو موجود هو مةوحى به من قبل الله و هذا بحسب الكلام الذي في الكتاب المقدس لا بحسب كلام انشائي

اشعياء تنبأ عن لسان الرب بما سيحصل وهو ليس امر منه بالقتل كما ذكرت سابقا










سألتك عن سبب قتل لاطفال في هذا الاصحاح 
http://www.mahabba.org/bible/bible.php?op=read&bk=26&ch=9

لم تجب

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
حزقيال الاصحاح التاسع

1 وصرخ في سمعي بصوت عال قائلا.قرّب وكلاء المدينة كل واحد وعدّته المهلكة بيده. 
2 واذا بستة رجال مقبلين من طريق الباب الاعلى الذي هو من جهة الشمال وكل واحد عدّته الساحقة بيده.وفي وسطهم رجل لابس الكتان وعلى جانبه دواة كاتب.فدخلوا ووقفوا جانب مذبح النحاس. <A name=ver2>
3 ومجد اله اسرائيل صعد عن الكروب الذي كان عليه الى عتبة البيت.فدعا الرجل اللابس الكتان الذي دواة الكاتب على جانبه <A name=ver3>
4 وقال له الرب.اعبر في وسط المدينة في وسط اورشليم وسم سمة على جباه الرجال الذين يئنون ويتنهدون على كل الرجاسات المصنوعة في وسطها. <A name=ver4>
5 وقال لاولئك في سمعي اعبروا في المدينة وراءه واضربوا.لا تشفق اعينكم ولا تعفوا. <A name=ver5>
6 الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك.ولا تقربوا من انسان عليه السمة وابتدئوا من مقدسي.فابتدأوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت. <A name=ver6>
7 وقال لهم نجسوا البيت واملأوا الدور قتلى.اخرجوا.فخرجوا وقتلوا في المدينة <A name=ver7>
8 وكان بينما هم يقتلون وأبقيت انا اني خررت على وجهي وصرخت وقلت آه يا سيد الرب.هل انت مهلك بقية اسرائيل كلها بصب رجزك على اورشليم <A name=ver8>
9 فقال لي ان اثم بيت اسرائيل ويهوذا عظيم جدا جدا وقد امتلأت الارض دماء وامتلأت المدينة جنفا.لانهم يقولون الرب قد ترك الارض والرب لا يرى. <A name=ver9>
10 وانا ايضا عيني لا تشفق ولا اعفو.اجلب طريقهم على رؤوسهم. <A name=ver10>
11 واذا بالرجل اللابس الكتان الذي الدواة على جانبه رد جوابا قائلا قد فعلت كما امرتني <A name=ver11>



رأى ا لنبى سابقًا شر أورشليم وا لآن يرى الهلاك المعد ​​. هنا نرى دور الملائكة فى تنفيذ الدينونة . فالنبى رأى ستة ملائكة بيدهم ألاتهم المهلكة ورأى الرب يغادر مكانه إلى عتبة البيت . ورأى شخص أُمر أو أُرسلَ ليضع سمة على جباه الأتقياء لتحفظهم من الضربات . فضربات الله محسوبة وهى ليست عشوائية ، وليست على الكل .​
 
الضربات كانت على الشيوخ أو ً لا أى الكهنة ​​بحسب قوله إبتدئوا من مقدسى (ثارن مع رسالة بطرس الاولى الاصحاح 4 العدد 17 و 18)​فمن يعرف أكثر يطالب بأكثر . والأمر هنا أن تكون الضربات بلا شفقة . ولكن الذين كان لهم السمة لا يمسوا . وهذا ما تم مع أرمياء النبى مث ً لا ، فلقد أكرمه ملك بابل جدًا . وملك بابل كما عرفنا هو العدة المهلكة ولكنها ليست موجهة لخاصة الله من الشعب . والضربات بدأت بالكهنة فهم المسئولين عن إفساد الشعب . وبدأت بالهيكل الذى دنسوه ، فهذه الضربات إذن هى للتطهير . وهنا وقف النبى فى موقف ال شفيع لقلبه الحانى على شعبه . ومن رحمة الله أنه يقبل مناقشة عبيده له . ولكن الأرض كانت قد إمتلأت جنفًا = أى إنحراف وفساد وخطية ، ولم يعد هناك من يستحق الرحمة ، فهناك شروط لقبول الشفاعة (كشفاعة النبى هنا ) ، ولكن هذه الشروط لم تكن متوفرة فى هذا الشعب الفاسد .​​
 
هل عرفت الان من الذي امر بالتطهير و من الذي نفذه و كيف حدث؟


سلام و نعمة
*


----------



## صلاح الدين (12 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
أولا يا دكتور بيبو .. تقول :


> وهو انه لو في اى من المنتديات الاسلامية الاخرى يمنع ايضا ان احنا نكتب " باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس "
> كمان احنا حضرتك هنا في منتدى مسيحى مش اسلامى


يا دكتور بيبو .. لو كنا في القسم الإسلامي .. و أردنا أن نقارن أو نستشهد بشيء من الكتاب المقدس منعتمونا و قلتم بأنكم في قسم إسلامي مع أن المنتدى أصلا مسيحي !!
يا دكتور .. فلتعلم أن السلام ليس هو الفقط الممنوع .. بل حتى التوقيع ممنوع . و هذا ما يحصل معي من حذف توقيعي لأكثر من مرة !!
و من خلال مشاركتي في أحد المنتديات الحوارية الإسلامية .. هناك بعض المسيحين الذين يكتبون تواقيع .. و لم يمنعهم أحد منها أو يحذفها لأنها تمثل وجهة نظرهم و معتقدهم .. فلماذا كل هذا عندكم ؟!!
ما زلت أنتظر من أحد المشرفين ردا علي من ناحية السلام ..

بالنسبة لحذف المشاركات التي ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع .. فلا أعلم هل مشاركة مايكل لها علاقة بالموضوع حتى لا تحذف !!

الآن الرد بإذن الله .. و أحب أن أشكر الدكتور بيبو لتركه المجال لمن هم أكثر خبرة  :




> الاذكار يقتلون لأنه حين يكبر سيحارب الشعب​




تنبيه بسيط .. ليس الأذكار .. بل الذكور من *الأطفال*  .. " سبحان الله .. لو كان هذا نصّا في القرآن الكريم أو في أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم .. لرأينا العجب العجاب "

أولا كيف تعلمون بأن الذكور من الأطفال حين يكبرون سيحاربون الشعب ؟ ثانيا هذا ليس مبررا كافيا لقتلهم !! لأن في الاستطاعة تربيتهم و تنشئتهم من جديد ..
و على نفس الأساس و بنفس التفكير أقول لك .. و الإناث من الأطفال حين يكبرون قد تنجب ذكورا حتى يحاربوا الشعب .. .. و أيضا أي امرأة لم تضاجع رجلا قد تقوم بالقتل أيضا .. أو قد تضاجع رجلا فتنجب ذكورا يقومون بالقتل .. فلماذا أيضا لم يتم قتل كل منهم  ؟!!




> . ويكون أن قتل الذكور والزانيات حرق المدن لهُ نفس المعنى قتل كل ما يمكن أن يكون سبباً فى الحرب ضد الإنسان أى رفضه. ولا تنسى انهم اولاد الزنى


من ناحية أنهم أولاد زنى .. فهم لا علاقة لهم في هذا الذنب و الخطأ .. لأنهم أطفال خرجوا إلى الدنيا بطريقة لم تكن بإرادتهم ..
و عن أسئلتي التي لم يتم الإجابة عليها :

- 18 وأمَّا الإناثُ مِنَ الأطفالِ والنِّساءِ اللَّواتي لم يُضاجعْنَ رَجلاً فاَسْتَبقوهُنَّ لكُم.
ماذا يعني هذا الكلام و مالغرض منه ؟ " مع ملاحظة أني لم أفسر شيئا حتى لا يقال أني أفسر على مزاجي "

- كيف تم فهم و قصر معنى المرأة التي ضاجعت رجلا على أنها زانية ؟!! يعني ألا يدخل في هذا المعنى أن يكون من المقصود مثلا أن تكون متزوجة ؟!! فالمتزوجة تضاجع رجلا هو زوجها ..​
- كيف يتم معرفة المرأة التي ضاجعت رجلا من المرأة التي لم تضاجع أي من الرجال ؟​​


----------



## islam (12 فبراير 2006)

*خي صلاح الدين جزاك الله خيراً لا يلغى وإن أُلغيت مداخلتك.*
*



			ماشي يعني انه لا يوجد اي شبهة او التباس بالنسبة للشق هذا, اي انك كنت متوهم بمعناها و وضحناها ليك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**الاستاذ روك انا قلت (ماشي) حتى لا نشتت الحوار. وكي نبقى في موضوع الاطفال*
*ابدأ بما انتهيت به.*
*حزقيال الاصحاح التاسع لم تذكر سبب قتل الاطفال. (الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك)*
*هل الدينونة تنفذ على الاطفال ايضاً؟!!! وتقول هناك شرط للرحمة لم تكن متوفرة؟ ما هي تلك الشروط التي بدونها لا ترحم حتى الاطفال؟ وهل تلك الشروط خارجة عن الله حتى يامر بقتل الاطفال؟*
*



لا توجد نبوة من قبل انسان قط, بل كل ما هو موجود هو مةوحى به من قبل الله و هذا بحسب الكلام الذي في الكتاب المقدس لا بحسب كلام انشائي
اشعياء تنبأ عن لسان الرب بما سيحصل وهو ليس امر منه بالقتل كما ذكرت سابقا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ممتاز اذاً هو وحي من الله ونبوءة حدثت فعلاً. لكن ذلك الوحي فيه امر مباشر من الله ( 3أمَرتُ جنودي الذينَ اَختَرتُهُم) ثم يأتي الاصحاح كله بكل ما حواه من قتل للمذنبين وأيضا للأطفال. *
*الوحي من الله والنبوءة صادقة والأمر صريح: ( 3أمَرتُ جنودي الذينَ اَختَرتُهُم)*
*وإشعياء ابلغ امر الله الى الناس. أعيد السؤال ما ذنب الاطفال هنا أيضاً؟*


> *اسف اذا فاتني هذا العدد*
> *الاذكار يقتلون لأنه حين يكبر سيحارب الشعب*
> *. ويكون أن قتل الذكور والزانيات حرق المدن لهُ نفس المعنى قتل كل ما يمكن أن يكون سبباً فى الحرب ضد الإنسان أى رفضه. ولا تنسى انهم اولاد الزنى*


*الصراحة انا متفاجئ من هذا الرد. *
*تقول (الاذكار يقتلون لأنه حين يكبر سيحارب الشعب)*
*وتقول (ولا تنسى انهم اولاد الزنى)*
*لا تعليق*
*الاسراء (15)وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً.

*


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2006)

صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> أولا يا دكتور بيبو .. تقول :
> 
> يا دكتور بيبو .. لو كنا في القسم الإسلامي .. و أردنا أن نقارن أو نستشهد بشيء من الكتاب المقدس منعتمونا و قلتم بأنكم في قسم إسلامي مع أن المنتدى أصلا مسيحي !!
> ...


 
مسألة انك تلقي السلام على من اتبع الهدى دون ما تعرف مين هم الي ابتعوا الهدى مرفوض

كل منتدى و ليه قوانينه الخاصة و لا تستطيع تعميم قوانين الاخرين على البقية


​




> أولا كيف تعلمون بأن الذكور من الأطفال حين يكبرون سيحاربون الشعب ؟ ثانيا هذا ليس مبررا كافيا لقتلهم !! لأن في الاستطاعة تربيتهم و تنشئتهم من جديد ..



من قال اننا نحن الذي نعلم, موسى اعطى الامر هذا بحسب معرفة و بحسب خبرة, اذ من الطبيعي ان يثأر الابن لابيه او امه خصوصا اذا كان بعمر الطفولة فهو ابنهم بالزنى, اي تابع لهم و له شراكة بنوية, اذ من الطبيعي ان يأثر مهما كان تأثير و طريقة الثأر





> و على نفس الأساس و بنفس التفكير أقول لك .. و الإناث من الأطفال حين يكبرون قد تنجب ذكورا حتى يحاربوا الشعب .. .. و أيضا أي امرأة لم تضاجع رجلا قد تقوم بالقتل أيضا .. أو قد تضاجع رجلا فتنجب ذكورا يقومون بالقتل .. فلماذا أيضا لم يتم قتل كل منهم ؟!!


 
الاناث الصغار هؤلاء ستتم تربيتهم بين شعب اسرائيل و سيكون لهم نسل منهم, اذ المولود منهم سيكون حاله حال اي طفل اخر, لا يثأر لابيه او لامه, لان كلاهما على قيد الحياة



و عن أسئلتي التي لم يتم الإجابة عليها :




> - 18 وأمَّا الإناثُ مِنَ الأطفالِ والنِّساءِ اللَّواتي لم يُضاجعْنَ رَجلاً فاَسْتَبقوهُنَّ لكُم.
> ماذا يعني هذا الكلام و مالغرض منه ؟ " مع ملاحظة أني لم أفسر شيئا حتى لا يقال أني أفسر على مزاجي "


 
لو قرأنا معنا في العدد 15 من نفس الاصحاح

15وقالَ لهُم موسى: «لماذا أبقَيتُمُ الإناثَ كُلَّهُنَّ على قَيدِ الحياةِ؟ 

سنرى موسى يسألهم عن سبب استحيائهم للنساء جميعا, و بعدها يعلن انهن زانيات, و من ثم يقول ان النساء الذين لم يضاعجعن رجلا, و استحيوهم, اي تركهم احياء او ابقوهن لكم, للمزاوجة او الخدمة.

 





> - كيف تم فهم و قصر معنى المرأة التي ضاجعت رجلا على أنها زانية ؟!! يعني ألا يدخل في هذا المعنى أن يكون من المقصود مثلا أن تكون متزوجة ؟!! فالمتزوجة تضاجع رجلا هو زوجها ..
> 
> 
> - كيف يتم معرفة المرأة التي ضاجعت رجلا من المرأة التي لم تضاجع أي من الرجال ؟​


​​​​ 
القارئ الذكي, الذي يربط قرأءة الاعداد مع بعض, فالعدد 16 يقول فيه موسى

هؤُلاءِ هُنَّ اللَّواتي عَمِلْنَ بمَشورةِ بَلعامَ، فقادوا بَني إِسرائيلَ إلى خيانةِ الرّبِّ في فَغورَ، فحَلَّتِ الضَّربةُ في جماعةِ الرّبِّ

فكلام موسى نفسه يؤكد ان تلك النساء زانيات بحسب ربط اخر في موضع سابق

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2006)

islam قال:
			
		

> *خي صلاح الدين جزاك الله خيراً لا يلغى وإن أُلغيت مداخلتك.*


*


مادام ان مشاركة الاخ صلاح ضمن الموضوع و غير مخلة للادب, فستبقى و لا تحذف

* 

*



الاستاذ روك انا قلت (ماشي) حتى لا نشتت الحوار. وكي نبقى في موضوع الاطفال

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

لا يا عزيزي, سؤالك في البداية كان على النساء و الاطفال ككل, اذ شبهة قتل النساء فندت و لذلك لم يعد النقاش عليها

* 

*



حزقيال الاصحاح التاسع لم تذكر سبب قتل الاطفال. (الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك)
هل الدينونة تنفذ على الاطفال ايضاً؟!!! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

الدينونة هي شاملة للناس اجمع, فلا فرق بين شيخ و شاب و طفل

* 

*



وتقول هناك شرط للرحمة لم تكن متوفرة؟ ما هي تلك الشروط التي بدونها لا ترحم حتى الاطفال؟ وهل تلك الشروط خارجة عن الله حتى يامر بقتل الاطفال؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
خليك دقيق اكثر في كلامك, الله اعطى روئيا بأنه سيأمر الملائكة الستة بتطهير المدينة, من الخاطئين, فالله يحاسب حتى الاطفال و الشويخ و الشباب, فالله لم يقل اقتلوا كلهم, بل امر ايضا بترك كل من فيه علامة, اي انهم مخلصون, و هي بالظبط كالدينونة, عندما يكون فيها الناس الغير مخلصون بخلاص الرب, رجالا و نساءا و اطفال مستوجبين الهلاك, الا اناس الله المخلصون الذين يحملون علامة واظحة للملائكة لعدم تنفيذ حكم الدينونة فيهم





*



ممتاز اذاً هو وحي من الله ونبوءة حدثت فعلاً. لكن ذلك الوحي فيه امر مباشر من الله ( 3أمَرتُ جنودي الذينَ اَختَرتُهُم) ثم يأتي الاصحاح كله بكل ما حواه من قتل للمذنبين وأيضا للأطفال. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

النبوءة هي ما سيحدث و ليس ما حدث!
و جنود الله هم الملائكة الستة كما اشرت, وهو بأمره بضرب الخطاة برمتهم و ترك المخلصين و من ضمنهم الاطفال الذين يحمولن علامة الخلاص*



*



الوحي من الله والنبوءة صادقة والأمر صريح: ( 3أمَرتُ جنودي الذينَ اَختَرتُهُم)
وإشعياء ابلغ امر الله الى الناس. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
عفوا عزيزي, لكن كلامك غير مفهوم!!
هل تقصد ان اشعياء امر الجنود بالقتال؟ اذا كان هذا قصد, فهذا ليس صحيح*



*



الصراحة انا متفاجئ من هذا الرد. 
تقول (الاذكار يقتلون لأنه حين يكبر سيحارب الشعب)
وتقول (ولا تنسى انهم اولاد الزنى)
لا تعليق

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
متفاجئ ليه؟ :ura1:

سلام و نعمة
** 

*


----------



## صلاح الدين (13 فبراير 2006)

*حرر من قبل روك, لخروج الكاتب عن اداب الحوار, ووصف كلام الله بالظلم*
*يرجى عدم تكرار الحالة*


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2006)

انا لم اقل ان كنت تعلم من هم متبعي الهدى, انا قلت, لا يحق لك القاء هذا السلام ما لم تقم بتعريف من هم متبعي الهدى بحسب نظرك, فأن كنت تقصد المسلمين فقط, فهذا غير مقبول, فنحن نلقي سلامنا للجميع و لسنا عنصرين لهذه الدرجة ان نمنع السلام عن البقية... و لا اعتقدك تحسبنا من اهل الهدى و الا لم تكن تناقشنا هذه المناقشات البالية في هذه المواضيع, فكن حذرا بالقاء سلامك المرة الثانية

كل منتدى و ليه قوانينه, فاذا لم تحترم ابسط قوانين المنتدى, فلا اعرف لماذا انت هنا!


----------



## m_s (26 فبراير 2007)

*أيهما نصدق ؟*

*حر بواسطة My Rock*
*لانه نسخ و لصق*


----------



## Basilius (26 فبراير 2007)

هو حضرتك لم تقرا اجابة الاستاذ ماي روك ولا اية ؟ 
 والكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الوحيد على وجه الأرض الذي يأمر بشق بطون الحوامل 

هي اعادة بغباء فقط ؟ تمت الاجابة على تلك النقطة


----------



## أريج (26 فبراير 2007)

الاناث الصغار هؤلاء ستتم تربيتهم بين شعب اسرائيل و سيكون لهم نسل منهم, اذ المولود منهم سيكون حاله حال اي طفل اخر, لا يثأر لابيه او لامه, لان كلاهما على قيد الحياة

يا سلام ،،
البنت اللي مات ابوها و امها و عاشت يتيمة !!! ،،
معندهاش احساس بالظلم !!!،،

أكيد لما تربي ابنئها ح تربيهم على الثأر ده لو ما ثأرتش هيه بنفسها ،،

ده كلام برضو :dntknw:


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2007)

يا m_s
كان من الاجدر بك ان تقرأ المشاركات و الموضوع بالكامل قبل ان تنسخ و تلصق

بعدين انا شايف كل ردودك هي نسخ و لصق
لذلك احذرك, اذا تكررت هذه الحالة في مشاركاتك القادمة, ستوقف عضويتك

نرحب بك ما دمت تناقش من عقلك و من معرفتك, لا من صفحات مواقع اخرى, لا تعرف ما تنقله, فهل نحاورك ام نحاور صفحات المواقع التي تنسخ منها؟

العقل نعمة, استخدمها يا عزيزي...


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2007)

أريج قال:


> الاناث الصغار هؤلاء ستتم تربيتهم بين شعب اسرائيل و سيكون لهم نسل منهم, اذ المولود منهم سيكون حاله حال اي طفل اخر, لا يثأر لابيه او لامه, لان كلاهما على قيد الحياة
> 
> يا سلام ،،
> البنت اللي مات ابوها و امها و عاشت يتيمة !!! ،،
> ...


 
يا ريت يا اخت اريج ان تقرأي جيدا
البنت الصغيرة سيتم تربيتها وسط الشعب اليهودي و سيكون لهم نسل من أسرائيل و المولود منهم سيكون اسرائيلي, فلا يمكن ان يكونوا معاديين لبلدهم

صعبة الفهم؟


----------



## أريج (27 فبراير 2007)

طبغا لأ و لكن الحقد هو الحقد و الأم هي التي تربي ،،

إذا إذا كنتم تنكرون نسب الطفل المتبني لأهله و تخدعونه و تقولون أن الاهل هم هؤلاء ،،

ثم ردك يقول أو يوحي أن البنات غير واعيات يعني ( لا يدركون حقيقة ما جرى ) ، لماذ تفترض ذلك بالصبية ( الوعي و إدراك ما جرى :dntknw: )


----------



## My Rock (5 مارس 2007)

أريج قال:


> طبغا لأ و لكن الحقد هو الحقد و الأم هي التي تربي ،،
> 
> إذا إذا كنتم تنكرون نسب الطفل المتبني لأهله و تخدعونه و تقولون أن الاهل هم هؤلاء ،،
> 
> ثم ردك يقول أو يوحي أن البنات غير واعيات يعني ( لا يدركون حقيقة ما جرى ) ، لماذ تفترض ذلك بالصبية ( الوعي و إدراك ما جرى :dntknw: )


 
سلام و نعمة رب المجد

اخت اريج, المجادلة الفارغة و الغبية لا فائدة منها

ذكرنا ان الابقاء على البنات اللواتي لم يزنن و استحيائهم لانه لا ضرر او خوف منهم, فالنساء لا يحاربن و نسلهم سيكون من نسل اسرائيل, فاذا تزوجها اسرائيل, لن ينجب طفلا يعادي و يقاتل شعب اسرائيل
لا اعتقد انها صعبة الفهم, لكنكي تحاول المجادلة و هذا شئ واضح... للاسف...


----------



## nermen (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لماذا قتل الاطفال في الكتاب المقدس؟*

تحيه ومحبه لكل شخص بيشارك في المنتدي الرائع الرب يسوع يبارك الجميع واحب اعرفكم شي واحد اخوتي هو ان الكتاب المقدس قال المبني  علي الصخر لاتزعزعه الرياح واحنا الهنا اله قوي ومهما عملو وقالو لايهم بشي قصو والزقو براحتكم بس اهم شي تفهمو حاجه في الاخر وربنا يقوي كل ايمانا ويبارك  كل العاملين بالمنتدي امين


----------



## الحوت (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لماذا قتل الاطفال في الكتاب المقدس؟*

*كثيراً ما يثيرالمسلمون قضية " قتل الاطفال " التي وردت بعض حوادثها في العهد القديم ..

فاسمحوا لي بتعليق بسيط حول هذا الموضوع ..

واريد ان اقول ان اسباب وابعاد هذه الحوادث .. كانت كالتالي :

أولاً :​
غير عامة على كل البشر انما على أهل اوثان شرسين محددين بالاسم في ارض كنعان..

ثانياً :​
وان اهل تلك المدن المحددة كانوا يقدمون اطفالهم محرقات وذبائح بشرية للالهة الوثنية والاصنام ..

فكان الرب يريد لاطفال تلك الامم الخلاص من تلك الممارسات الردية الشيطانية .. وهو رب الحياة والموت .. متى شاء اعطى ومتى شاء اخذ ..

فكان قتل اولئك الاطفال من جهة " قضاء الرب وعلمه السابق " ..
بأنهم اذا ما نموا, فهم اما سيقدمون من قبل أهلهم كضحايا بشرية في طقوس شريرة للالهة ..
واما سيكبرون كعبدة اوثان اشرار يمارسون ذات افعال ورزايا آباءهم واجدادهم ..

فاذن " علم الغيب " بالنسبة للرب في العهد القديم , وبعمله بأن هؤلاء الاطفال والاقوام سيلدون اقواماً وثنية همجية اخرى " شريرة ومؤذية جداً " ..
لذلك امر الرب بابادتهم جميعاً .. وتلك حالة خاصة وليس تشريعاً ..
ولم يعد لها وجود وتطبيق في المسيحية وبعد مجيء المسيح ..






دعوا الاطفال يأتون الي ولا تمنعوهم لأن لامثال هؤلاء ملكوت السموات





ما للصبية يا يسوع ؟ ملكـــــــــــوت السمـــوات *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لماذا قتل الاطفال في الكتاب المقدس؟*



> *المسيح لم يأمر بقتلهم يا محمدي فهل لك ان تخبرنا اين فعل المسيح هذا ؟
> اين فعل الرسل هذا ؟*



*لا يستطيع ونتحدي *


----------



## الحياه (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لماذا قتل الاطفال في الكتاب المقدس؟*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*


ولا يهمكم انتم زعلانين لاني قلت المسيح نسيت ان عندكم ( الله و مسيح ) ويجب ان نفرق بينهم .

اهذا ما تقصدونه ؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لماذا قتل الاطفال في الكتاب المقدس؟*



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ...



*لا اختي احنا مش زيكم عندنا اللات والله 

لا 

خشي 

المواضيع دية

 هل قال المسيح...  

سؤال عن الوهية المسيح 


الكتاب المقدس يبطل الوهية المسيح !! 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7754​*


----------



## My Rock (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لماذا قتل الاطفال في الكتاب المقدس؟*

الرجاء الالتزام بجوهر الموضوع


----------



## واحدمن الناس (6 مايو 2008)

My Rock قال:


> ماشي يعني انه لا يوجد اي شبهة او التباس بالنسبة للشق هذا, اي انك كنت متوهم بمعناها و وضحناها ليك
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ما سبب قتل الاطفال؟؟
هل لانه من الممكن حين يكبر ان يفعل و يفعل و يفعل 
فلماذا لم يتم اخذ الاطفال و تربيتهم تربية صحيحة بدلا من قتلهم بلا ذنب 
و هل انهم ابناء زنى سببا فى ذلك الظلم و التعذيب الذى وقع عليهم​


----------



## واحدمن الناس (6 مايو 2008)

*لماذا الاحتفاظ بالاطفال الاناث ؟؟
ما لو اخذنا نفس منطق الثار الذى تتحججوا به ....... فان هولاء الاطفال الاناث ممكن ان ياخذوا بثارهم بشوية سم 
لكن العدل كان ان يتركوا الاطفال كافة اناث و ذكور .......و يتم تنشئتهم على الاخلاق الحميدة........ و اظهار خطا ابائهم و امهاتهم *​


----------



## My Rock (6 مايو 2008)

واحدمن الناس قال:


> ما سبب قتل الاطفال؟؟
> 
> هل لانه من الممكن حين يكبر ان يفعل و يفعل و يفعل
> فلماذا لم يتم اخذ الاطفال و تربيتهم تربية صحيحة بدلا من قتلهم بلا ذنب ​
> و هل انهم ابناء زنى سببا فى ذلك الظلم و التعذيب الذى وقع عليهم


 



واحدمن الناس قال:


> *لماذا الاحتفاظ بالاطفال الاناث ؟؟*​​
> 
> *ما لو اخذنا نفس منطق الثار الذى تتحججوا به ....... فان هولاء الاطفال الاناث ممكن ان ياخذوا بثارهم بشوية سم *
> 
> *لكن العدل كان ان يتركوا الاطفال كافة اناث و ذكور .......و يتم تنشئتهم على الاخلاق الحميدة........ و اظهار خطا ابائهم و امهاتهم *​




​بالرغم من اننا اجبنا لماذا تم قتل الاطفال بأمر موسى, الا انه من الواضح ان عقلك غير قابل لاستقبال اي اجابة, فالرد على سؤالك موجود في نفس الاقتباس اعلاه
الشئ المضحك, انه لم يقرأ احدكم اي النصوص و لم يعرف حتى ان الامر هذا اصدره موسى و ليس الله, اي ان النص ليس شريعة الهية بقتل الاطفال, و انما هو امر خاص من موسى بحالة خاصة

فهمت ولا حالك حال غيرك من اخوانك لا تفهمون الا بالاعادة و الصراخ؟​


----------



## 4allah (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد قتل الاطفال في الكتاب المقدس؟*



My Rock قال:


> 13فخرج موسى وألِعازارُ الكاهنُ وكُلُّ رُؤساءِ الجماعةِ لمُلاقاتِهِم إلى خارِج المَحلَّةِ. 14فغَضِبَ موسى على رُؤساءِ قادةِ الجيشِ، قادةِ الأُلوفِ وقادةِ المِئاتِ، القادِمينَ مِنَ الحربِ. 15وقالَ لهُم موسى: «لماذا أبقَيتُمُ الإناثَ كُلَّهُنَّ على قَيدِ الحياةِ؟ 16هؤُلاءِ هُنَّ اللَّواتي عَمِلْنَ بمَشورةِ بَلعامَ، فقادوا بَني إِسرائيلَ إلى خيانةِ الرّبِّ في فَغورَ، فحَلَّتِ الضَّربةُ في جماعةِ الرّبِّ. 17فالآنَ اَقْتُلوا كُلَ ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأطفالِ وكُلَ اَمرأةٍ ضاجعَت رَجلاً، 18وأمَّا الإناثُ مِنَ الأطفالِ والنِّساءِ اللَّواتي لم يُضاجعْنَ رَجلاً فاَسْتَبقوهُنَّ لكُم. 19



*
ماى روك بالله عليك كيف تُعرف الاناث اللاتى عاشرن رجل واللاتى لم يعاشرن رجل ؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (15 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل يوجد قتل الاطفال في الكتاب المقدس؟*



4allah قال:


> *ماى روك بالله عليك كيف تُعرف الاناث اللاتى عاشرن رجل واللاتى لم يعاشرن رجل ؟؟؟*


 
هل نفهم من كلامك انك لا تملك مشكلة مع النص و المشكلة الوحيدة هي كيفية معرفة الاناث الذين عاشرن رجالا ام لا؟


----------



## 4allah (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد قتل الاطفال في الكتاب المقدس؟*

*لا يا سعاده البيه النص كله مشكله ولكن كيف تفسر هذا ؟ *


----------



## My Rock (15 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل يوجد قتل الاطفال في الكتاب المقدس؟*



4allah قال:


> *لا يا سعاده البيه النص كله مشكله ولكن كيف تفسر هذا ؟ *


 
فهمني كيف مشكلة بعد الذي شرحناه
ما هو الاشكال الذي في النص؟خلينا نكمل الشبهة الاصلية و بعدين نخرج للاسئلة الجانبية


----------



## Pal-Angel (28 مايو 2008)

سفر يشوع الاصحاح 6 >>>>>>>> الكتاب المقدس من موقعكم


19 وَكُلُّ الْفِضَّةِ وَالذَّهَبِ وَآنِيَةِ النُّحَاسِ وَالْحَدِيدِ تَكُونُ قُدْساً لِلرَّبِّ وَتَدْخُلُ فِي خِزَانَةِ الرَّبِّ». 
20 فَهَتَفَ الشَّعْبُ وَضَرَبُوا بِالأَبْوَاقِ. وَكَانَ حِينَ سَمِعَ الشَّعْبُ صَوْتَ الْبُوقِ أَنَّ الشَّعْبَ هَتَفَ هُتَافاً عَظِيماً, فَسَقَطَ السُّورُ فِي مَكَانِهِ, وَصَعِدَ الشَّعْبُ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ كُلُّ رَجُلٍ مَعَ وَجْهِهِ, وَأَخَذُوا الْمَدِينَةَ. 
21 وَحَرَّمُوا كُلَّ مَا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ رَجُلٍ وَامْرَأَةٍ, مِنْ طِفْلٍ وَشَيْخٍ - حَتَّى الْبَقَرَ وَالْغَنَمَ وَالْحَمِيرَ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. 22 وَقَالَ يَشُوعُ لِلرَّجُلَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ تَجَسَّسَا الأَرْضَ: «ادْخُلاَ بَيْتَ الْمَرْأَةِ الزَّانِيَةِ وَأَخْرِجَا مِنْ هُنَاكَ الْمَرْأَةَ وَكُلَّ مَا لَهَا كَمَا حَلَفْتُمَا لَهَا». 
23 فَدَخَلَ الْجَاسُوسَانِ وَأَخْرَجَا رَاحَابَ وَأَبَاهَا وَأُمَّهَا وَإِخْوَتَهَا وَكُلَّ مَا لَهَا, وَكُلَّ عَشَائِرِهَا وَتَرَكَاهُمْ خَارِجَ مَحَلَّةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
24 وَأَحْرَقُوا الْمَدِينَةَ بِالنَّارِ مَعَ كُلِّ مَا بِهَا. إِنَّمَا الْفِضَّةُ وَالذَّهَبُ وَآنِيَةُ النُّحَاسِ وَالْحَدِيدِ جَعَلُوهَا فِي خِزَانَةِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ. 
25 وَاسْتَحْيَا يَشُوعُ رَاحَابَ الزَّانِيَةَ وَبَيْتَ أَبِيهَا وَكُلَّ مَا لَهَا. وَسَكَنَتْ فِي وَسَطِ إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى هَذَا الْيَوْمِ, لأَنَّهَا خَبَّأَتِ الْمُرْسَلَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ أَرْسَلَهُمَا يَشُوعُ لِيَتَجَسَّسَا أَرِيحَا.



هاي مش دعوة لقتل الاطفال؟؟؟ :t9:


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2008)

Pal-Angel قال:


> سفر يشوع الاصحاح 6 >>>>>>>> الكتاب المقدس من موقعكم
> 
> 
> 19 وَكُلُّ الْفِضَّةِ وَالذَّهَبِ وَآنِيَةِ النُّحَاسِ وَالْحَدِيدِ تَكُونُ قُدْساً لِلرَّبِّ وَتَدْخُلُ فِي خِزَانَةِ الرَّبِّ».
> ...


 
بداية لا داعي للخط الكبير يا اخي, فنحن نرى جيداً و الحجم الكبير ستخدمه للاشارة الى نص معين و لا نملأ الصفحة به

ما نقلته يا عزيزي هو ما فعله شعب اسرائيل باريحا, فهو تصرف شعب و ليس شريعة الهية

فأين الدعوة للقتل؟ اين امر الرب بقتل الاطفال؟ اين النص الذي يقول اقتلوا الاطفال؟

حتعرف ترد و لا حالك حال البقية؟


----------



## fredyyy (29 مايو 2008)

*عندما يطلب الله تحريم بلد أي قتل كل من فيها*

*ذلك لتنفيذ حكمه بالدينونه عليها *

*ولله الحق في إختيار كيفية إتمام هذا القضاء *

*والوسيلة التي يتم بها هذا القضاء*

*ففي حرق سدوم وعمورة قـــــــال :*


التكوين 13 : 13 
وَكَانَ اهْلُ سَدُومَ *اشْرَارا وَخُطَاةً لَدَى الرَّبِّ جِدّا*. 

التكوين 18: 20 
وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ انَّ صُرَاخَ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ قَدْ كَثُرَ *وَخَطِيَّتُهُمْ قَدْ عَظُمَتْ جِدّا*. 

مزمور 94 : 23 
وَيَرُدُّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِثْمَهُمْ *وَبِشَرِّهِمْ يُفْنِيهِمْ*. *يُفْنِيهِمُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا*.


*فالسلوك بالنجاسة يجعل النسل أيضاً نجس *

*لذلك حكم عليهم الله جميعاً بالفناء *



** فالله لا يُراجعه انسان في قضائه*​ 
** ولا يستطيع أحد أن يحاكم الله فيما يفعل*​


----------



## coucou10 (2 يونيو 2008)

*فالسلوك بالنجاسة يجعل النسل أيضاً نجس *[/SIZE][/FONT]

*لذلك حكم عليهم الله جميعاً بالفناء *



[كلام عجيب والله ما هو دليلك اخي على ان السلوك باالنجاسة يجعل النسل ايظا نجس 
وهل السلوك بالنجاسة يورث هل هناك ما يسمى بجينات النجاسة :t9:
لدلك حكم الله عليهم جميعا بالفناء إدن حسب قولك فهؤلاء الطفال يدخلون النار  ودنبهم الوحيد انهم من نسل نجس فسبحان الله


----------



## الحوت (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل يوجد قتل الاطفال في الكتاب المقدس؟*



coucou10 قال:


> *فالسلوك بالنجاسة يجعل النسل أيضاً نجس *[/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> *لذلك حكم عليهم الله جميعاً بالفناء *
> 
> ...



*يا زميل لماذا لا تقرأ الموضوع لكي تفهم الموضوع بدل ما تسأل سؤال تم الرد عليه بالموضوع :t9: ؟

يورثون النجاسة ليس بحسب فهمك الجميل من خلال الجينات الوراثية ..!!!

أقرأ ردي السابق لكي تفهم ما المقصود بورثة النجاسه : *



> *ان اهل تلك المدن المحددة كانوا يقدمون اطفالهم محرقات وذبائح بشرية للالهة الوثنية والاصنام ..
> 
> فكان الرب يريد لاطفال تلك الامم الخلاص من تلك الممارسات الردية الشيطانية .. وهو رب الحياة والموت .. متى شاء اعطى ومتى شاء اخذ ..
> 
> ...


----------



## fredyyy (2 يونيو 2008)

coucou10 قال:


> *فالسلوك بالنجاسة يجعل النسل أيضاً نجس*
> 
> *لذلك حكم عليهم الله جميعاً بالفناء *
> 
> ...


 



*دعك من دخول الأطفال النار .... هذا موضوع منفصل*

*إذا وُلِدَ طفل من رجل وإمرأة زناه ... ألا يُدعى المولود ( إبن زنى )*

*نرجع لشعب سدوم :*

تكوين :19
4 وَقَبْلَمَا اضْطَجَعَا احَاطَ بِالْبَيْتِ رِجَالُ الْمَدِينَةِ رِ*جَالُ سَدُومَ مِنَ الْحَدَثِ الَى الشَّيْخِ كُلُّ الشَّعْبِ* مِنْ اقْصَاهَا. 
5 فَنَادُوا لُوطا وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «ايْنَ الرَّجُلانِ اللَّذَانِ دَخَلا الَيْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ؟ *اخْرِجْهُمَا الَيْنَا لِنَعْرِفَهُمَا*». 


*كان الحدث والشيخ يمارسون الشذوذ *

*............................*
*أمات الرب إبن بثشبع ثمرة الزنا *

*إقرأ ...... **صموئيل الثاني الأصحاح 12*

كورنثوس الاولى 7 : 14 
لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ مُقَدَّسٌ فِي الْمَرْأَةِ وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ مُقَدَّسَةٌ فِي الرَّجُلِ - *وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ نَجِسُونَ*. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ. 

*لا تتسرع في أقوالك بل إسأل كلمة الرب فتخبرك بما لا تعرفه*


----------



## coucou10 (3 يونيو 2008)

> ان اهل تلك المدن المحددة كانوا يقدمون اطفالهم محرقات وذبائح بشرية للالهة الوثنية والاصنام ..
> فكان الرب يريد لاطفال تلك الامم الخلاص من تلك الممارسات الردية الشيطانية


لنفرض ان هده المدن كانوا فعلا يقدمون اطفالهم محرقات ودبائح فكيف يكون خلاصهم بالقتل الا يوجد حل اخر سوى القتل ادا ما هو الفرق بين ما كانو يلاقونه من اهلهم و ما لاقوه من الرب النتيجة واحدة هى القتل فاين الخلاص إدا مثلا لو كنت انت تعيش مع قوم يضعونك في لائحة الدبائح البشرية ويقول لك شخص بانه سيخلصك وعندما يقضي على هؤلاء القوم يحضرك ويامر بقتلك وعندما تسال لمادا تقتلتني واين خلاصك يقول لك هدا امر الرب مادا سيكون شعورك اتجاه الرب واتجاه الاصنام التي كنت ستقدم اليها كدبيحة شعورك ان لا فرق بينهما
نحن نتكلم زميلي عن الاطفال الابرياء نعم ابرياء بغض النضر عن اهاليهم ولونهم وجنسهم ما دامو اطفالا
والرب في السيحية هو رمز الرحمة و المحبة و السلام وعندما يقرا اي شخص غير مسيحي هدا الامر لا يرى اية محبة واية رحمة ونحن لا نتكلم عن قتل طفل اواثنين بعلم الرب  المسبق لكن نتكلم عن قتل الكثير من الاطفال الابرباء الا يوجد بينهم واحد كان سيكبر على طاعة الله الم تكن هناك طريقة اخرى لخلاص هؤلاء الاطفال سوى بقتلهم فما اجمل هدا الخلاص
 و رأيي اخي ان الله هو فعلا الرحمة و المحبة والسلام ولا يمكن ابدا ان يامر في اي حال من الاحوال ان يباد اطفال مدينة او مدن باكملها لعلمه المسبق لانه برحمته ومحبته كان سيجد لهم حلا اخر .
انا فهمت زميلي الحوت ما تريد قوله بان الله يعلم الغيب وهو من امر بقتل الاطفال لعلمه المسبق و لا يجب التعليق على هدا الامر الا ترى معي ان هدا الامر قاسي جدا ولا يوجد فيه اي خلاص للاطفال


----------



## fredyyy (3 يونيو 2008)

coucou10 قال:


> لنفرض ان هده المدن كانوا فعلا يقدمون اطفالهم محرقات ودبائح فكيف يكون خلاصهم بالقتل الا يوجد حل اخر سوى القتل ادا ما هو الفرق بين ما كانو يلاقونه من اهلهم و ما لاقوه من الرب النتيجة واحدة هى القتل فاين الخلاص


 

*الله لا يحكم على مدينة ومن فيها بالفناء *

*إلا بعد أستنفاذ كل محاولات إرجاعهم بالتوبة عن فعل الشر*

*كما أرسل يونان الى أهل نينوى فتابوا عن شرهم ولم يقلب مدينتهم*

*لكن الانسان بإصراره على فعل الشر يجلب على نفسه غضب الرب الذي لا يتعارض مع رحمته*

*فالذي يرفض التوبة وكريق الخلاص *

*لا يوجد أمامه إلا مواجه غضب الله*




coucou10 قال:


> .... ان هدا الامر قاسي جدا .....


 

*عزيزي لن تكون أحن من الله على خليقته فهو محب وعادل *


----------



## Jack sparrow (13 فبراير 2010)

غريب الموضوع ده


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (14 فبراير 2010)

سلام للجميع,,



> اقتباس
> 
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة coucou10 مشاهدة المشاركة
> 
> ...



و هل لك ايها الزميل الكريم ان تقل لنا ايضا لماذا قتل الله في القران كل قوم لوط( اي قوم سدوم و عمورة) ؟

الم يكن هناك حل اخر سوى القتل؟

وَلُوطاً إِذْ قَالَ لِقَومِهِ أَتَأْتُونَ الفَاحِشَةَ مَا سَبَقَكُمْ بِها مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِّنَ العَالَمِيْنَ * إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ شَهْوَةً مِّنْ دُونِ النِّسَآءِ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَومٌ مُّسْرِفُونَ * وَمَا كَانَ جَوابَ قَوْمِهِ إِلاَّ أَنْ قَالُوا أَخْرِجُوهُم مِّنْ قَرْيَتِكُمْ إِنَّهُمْ أُنَاسٌ يَتَطَهَّرُون) (الأعراف: 80-82).

الم يهلكهم كلهم؟ ام يكن هناك نساء و اولاد؟

(فَلَمَّا جَآءَ أَمْرُنَا جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارةً مِّنْ سِجِّيْلٍ مَّنْضُودٍ * مُّسَوَّمَةً عِنْد رَبِّكَ وَمَا هِيَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِيْنَ بِبَعِيْدٍ) (هود: 82-83)

السؤال الان لك.


----------



## *!* عامر *!* (18 فبراير 2010)

طيب كتابكم المقدس يحث على قتل الاطفال وبالتالي يحث على الرحمة 
اليس هناك تناقض ؟؟

طيب احنا الرسول اوصانا ان 
لا نقطع شجرة
ولا نقتل طفلا 
ولا نقاتل شيخا 
ولا النساء 

فقط اقتلو من يعتدي عليكم 

؟؟

اذا كان المقدس كلام الله 

فلم الله يريد الهلاك بين البشر بالحث على القتل وعلى ما شابه ذلك 

وان قراننا لا يحث على القتل ويحث على الرحمة والتراحم والتعاطف والتعاون ؟؟


----------



## alaakamel30 (18 فبراير 2010)

*!* عامر *!* قال:


> طيب كتابكم المقدس يحث على قتل الاطفال وبالتالي يحث على الرحمة
> اليس هناك تناقض ؟؟
> 
> طيب احنا الرسول اوصانا ان
> ...


 
ألم يقتل محمد اطفال اليهود الذين بدأ شعر عانتهم فى الظهور؟
ألم يقتل محمد النساء مثل ام قرفة التى شقت بين جملين،وعصماء بنت مروان الذى بعث لها عمير بن عبدى لإغتيالها،وسارة مولاة عمر بنت هاشم، و صفى بنت عباس بن ربيعة،وبنات الاهطل،ألم ياخذ نساء بنى قريظة وباعهم فى الشام مقابل الخيول والأسلحة.
ألم يقتل محمد معارضيه من الرجال مثل النضر بن الحارث الذى قتله جوعا وعطشا،وكعب بن الاشرف،وابا عفك اليهودى، وأبن الأهطل،وعقبة بن أبى معيط،وكعب بن زهير،والاسود العبسى،وعبد الله بن سعد،والحارث بن الصامد،وسلام بن ابى الحقيق الذى بعث محمد إليه فرقة إغتيالات فدقت الباب وعنما فتحت زوجته وضعوا السيف على رقبتها وهددوها ان صرخت ودخلوا على زوجها وهو نائم ووضع احدهم السيف فى صدره ونام فوقه حتى خرج السيف من ظهر بن ابى الحقيق وهو نائم وسمعوا صوت عظامه تتكسر؟
أى رحمة وتراحم الذى تتشدق بهم
راجع كتب السيرة والأحاديث ففيها من التراحم ما ينشرح له قلبك وينطرب له سمعك
سلام


----------



## alaakamel30 (18 فبراير 2010)

إذن وكالعادة فالصمت مهربك والخزى شيمتك


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (18 فبراير 2010)

*!* عامر *!* قال:


> طيب كتابكم المقدس يحث على قتل الاطفال وبالتالي يحث على الرحمة
> اليس هناك تناقض ؟؟



*كتابنا لا يحث على قتل الاطفال !
ابقى اقرأ الموضوع وافهم .. جرب تفهم لن تخسر شيئا !*



> طيب احنا الرسول اوصانا ان
> لا نقطع شجرة
> ولا نقتل طفلا
> ولا نقاتل شيخا
> ولا النساء



*ورسولك نفسه هو الذي كان يناقض كلامه ويامر بقتل الاطفال وحرق الاخضر واليابس وقتل النساء والشيوخ !*



> فقط اقتلو من يعتدي عليكم



*كلام فارغ !

الانفال 39 .. تأمر بالقتال حتى يستولي الاسلام على كل الارض { ويكون الدين كله لله } ..!!!

يعني القتال ضد كل البلاد وفي كل المواضع الى ان يحل الاسلام محل كل الاديان .. سواء بدأوكم بالقتال أو لم يبدأوا ..!

انه أمر بالقتال حتى يكون الدين كله للاسلام ..!

هكذا وبكل هجومية ..!

فأين الاعتداء ..؟!

فمزاعمك عن رد " عدوان " .. هذا ينقضه القرآن نفسه ..!*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (19 فبراير 2010)

يا جماعة ياريت بلاش نخرج عن الموضوع ونتطرق للاسلاميات


----------



## عبير الورد (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخوتي على التوضيح
الرب يبارككم


----------



## زهرة السلام (2 مايو 2010)

أريج قال:


> الاناث الصغار هؤلاء ستتم تربيتهم بين شعب اسرائيل و سيكون لهم نسل منهم, اذ المولود منهم سيكون حاله حال اي طفل اخر, لا يثأر لابيه او لامه, لان كلاهما على قيد الحياة
> 
> يا سلام ،،
> البنت اللي مات ابوها و امها و عاشت يتيمة !!! ،،
> ...



لا اعرف ما اقوله ان كان هذا في دينكم حقا  وكبف اصبح قتل الاطفال مبرر مهما كانت الاسباب


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 مايو 2010)

*زهرة السلام مدمت دخلتي موضوع حواري كملية للاخر 
حتي المشاركة المقتبسة روك رادد عليها في صفحة 3*


----------



## AYIOC (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ياللجهل, الناس مش عارفه تفهم الفرق بين التشريع بقتل حد و التنبؤ بقتل حد و التنبؤ علي حد !!!

بص يا أخ يا مسلم انتا و هو, لما ربنا يقول في تشريع اقتل فلان, غير لما ربنا يقول لنبي ان في بلد هاتهجم علي بلد و هايقتلوهم, غير لما يقول ان في بلد اخطأت و هاتُباد زي سدوم و عموره.

السؤال بقا هنا, مين يا شاطرين يقدر يجيب تشريع دائم غير مشروط بموقف أو زمن يأمر بالقتل !!!

و بالنسبه لحزقيال 9 : 6

نقرا مع بعض من أول إصحاح 8

(حز 8 : 1) وَكَانَ فِي السَّنَةِ السَّادِسَةِ، فِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ، فِي الْخَامِسِ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ، وَأَنَا جَالِسٌ فِي بَيْتِي، وَمَشَايِخُ يَهُوذَا جَالِسُونَ أَمَامِي، أَنَّ يَدَ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ وَقَعَتْ عَلَيَّ هُنَاكَ. 
(حز 8 : 2) فَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا شِبْهٌ كَمَنْظَرِ نَارٍ، مِنْ مَنْظَرِ حَقْوَيْهِ إِلَى تَحْتُ نَارٌ، وَمِنْ حَقْوَيْهِ إِلَى فَوْقُ كَمَنْظَرِ لَمَعَانٍ كَشِبْهِ النُّحَاسِ اللاَّمِعِ. 
(حز 8 : 3) وَمَدَّ شِبْهَ يَدٍ وَأَخَذَنِي بِنَاصِيَةِ رَأْسِي، وَرَفَعَنِي رُوحٌ بَيْنَ الأَرْضِ وَالسَّمَاءِ، وَأَتَى بِي فِي رُؤَى اللهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، إِلَى مَدْخَلِ الْبَابِ الدَّاخِلِيِّ الْمُتَّجِهِ نَحْوَ الشِّمَالِ، حَيْثُ مَجْلِسُ تِمْثَالِ الْغَيْرَةِ، الْمُهَيِّجِ الْغَيْرَةِ. 
(حز 8 : 4) وَإِذَا مَجْدُ إِلهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ هُنَاكَ مِثْلُ الرُّؤْيَا الَّتِي رَأَيْتُهَا فِي الْبُقْعَةِ.
(حز 8 : 5) ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، ارْفَعْ عَيْنَيْكَ نَحْوَ طَرِيقِ الشِّمَالِ». فَرَفَعْتُ عَيْنَيَّ نَحْوَ طَرِيقِ الشِّمَالِ، وَإِذَا مِنْ شِمَالِيِّ بَابِ الْمَذْبَحِ تِمْثَالُ الْغَيْرَةِ هذَا فِي الْمَدْخَلِ. 
(حز 8 : 6) وَقَالَ لِي: «يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، هَلْ رَأَيْتَ مَا هُمْ عَامِلُونَ؟ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الْعَظِيمَةَ الَّتِي بَيْتُ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَامِلُهَا هُنَا لإِبْعَادِي عَنْ مَقْدِسِي. وَبَعْدُ تَعُودُ تَنْظُرُ رَجَاسَاتٍ أَعْظَمَ». 

هنا حزقيال بيشوف رؤى مستمره لحد إصحاح 11
و بتنتهي الرؤيا بإنه بيروح يقول للشعب اللي شافه:

(حز 11 : 24) وَحَمَلَنِي رُوحٌ وَجَاءَ بِي فِي الرُّؤْيَا بِرُوحِ اللهِ إِلَى أَرْضِ الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ إِلَى الْمَسْبِيِّينَ، فَصَعِدَتْ عَنِّي الرُّؤْيَا الَّتِي رَأَيْتُهَا. 
(حز 11 : 25) فَكَلَّمْتُ الْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِكُلِّ كَلاَمِ الرَّبِّ الَّذِي أَرَانِي إِيَّاهُ.

مش أمر و لكن رؤيا فيها نبوه عن ضربات ستصيب الشعب إن لم يعود عن خطاياه, يا رب نكون فهمنا الفرق بين التشريع و التنبؤ.

و كفا جهلاً, لأن الجهل أشر من المرض !!!
و بردو ده مش تبرير لتشريع القتل في القرآن !!!
بلاش قاعدة رمتني بدائها و إنسلت !!!


----------



## Desperado_3d (8 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام المسيح
الصراحة ملللللليت من القص و اللزق الذي يعمله المسلم.
الأخ الموّحد لله باين عليه إنو ما قرأ الصفحات جميعها و لا ردود الأخ المبارك My Rock
جميع الصفحات لا يستغرق قرائتها إلا ربع او نصف ساعة فقط. لماذا لا يقرأوا بتأنّي؟؟! عجبي!!
سلام المسيح يكون معكم دائماً, آمين.


----------



## AYIOC (8 أكتوبر 2011)

و للمتشدقين بحديث محمد بتاع لا تقتلوا شيخاً أو طفل أو إمرأه, اتفضلوا تخريج الحديث :

 انطلقوا باسم الله وفي سبيل الله تقاتلون عدو الله لا تقتلوا شيخا فانيا . ولا طفلا ، ولا امرأة  الراوي: 	 	أنس بن مالك  	المحدث:   		ابن حزم	       -   المصدر:  المحلى   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  7/297
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  لا يصح	 

 انطلقوا باسم الله وبالله وعلى ملة رسول الله ولا تقتلوا شيخا فانيا ولا طفلا ولا صغيرا ولا امرأة ولا تغلوا وضموا غنائمكم وأصلحوا وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين  الراوي: 	 	أنس بن مالك  	المحدث:   		الألباني	       -   المصدر:  ضعيف أبي داود   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  2614
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  ضعيف	 
 
 انطلقوا باسم الله وبالله ، وعلى ملة رسول الله ، لا تقتلوا شيخا فانيا ، ولا طفلا ولا صغيرا ولا امرأة ، ولا تغلوا ، وضموا غنائمكم ، وأصلحوا ، وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين  الراوي: 	 	أنس بن مالك  	المحدث:   		الألباني	       -   المصدر:  ضعيف الجامع   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1346
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  ضعيف

 أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  قال : انطلقوا باسم الله ، وبالله ، وعلى ملة رسول الله ، لا تقتلوا شيخا فانيا ، ولا طفلا ، ولا صغيرا ، ولا امرأة ، ولا تغلوا ، وضموا غنائمكم ، وأصلحوا ، وأحسنوا ؛ فإن الله يحب المحسنين .  الراوي: 	 	أنس بن مالك  	المحدث:   		الألباني	       -   المصدر:  تخريج مشكاة المصابيح   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  3883
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  إسناده ضعيف

انطلقوا باسم الله وبالله وعلى ملة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لا تقتلوا شيخا فانيا ولا طفلا صغيرا ولا امرأة ولا تغلوا وضموا غنائمكم وأصلحوا وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين  الراوي: 	 	أنس بن مالك  	المحدث:   		الشوكاني	       -   المصدر:  نيل الأوطار   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  8/72
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  في إسناده خالد بن الفزر

انطلقوا باسم الله وعلى ملة رسول الله لا تقتلوا شيخاً فانياً ولا طفلاً ولا صغيراً ولا امرأة ولا تغلوا وضموا غنائمكم وأصلحوا وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين. 	  الراوي: 	 	أنس  	المحدث:   		الكمال بن الهمام	       -   المصدر:  شرح فتح القدير   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  5/436
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  فيه خالد بن الفزر قال ابن معين: ليس بذاك

 ولا تقتلوا وليدا ولا طفلا ولا امرأة ولا شيخا كبيرا  الراوي: 	 	علي بن أبي طالب  	المحدث:   		ابن حجر العسقلاني	       -   المصدر:  التلخيص الحبير   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  4/1437
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  في إسناده ضعف وإرسال

انطلقوا باسم الله وبالله ، في سبيل الله ، وعلى ملة رسول الله ، لا تقتلوا شيخا فانيا ، ولا طفلا ، ولا صغيرا ، ولا امرأة . . الحديث  الراوي: 	 	-  	المحدث:   		ابن القطان	       -   المصدر:  الوهم والإيهام   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  5/561
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [فيه] خالد بن الفرز هو عند المحدثين متروك

كان  نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا بعث جيشا من المسلمين إلى المشركين قال :  انطلقوا باسم الله –فذكر الحديث وفيه : ولا تقتلوا وليدا طفلا ولا امرأة ولا شيخا  كبيرا ، ولا تغورن عينا ، ولا تعقرن شجرة إلا شجرا يمنعكم قتالا أو يحجز  بينكم وبين المشركين ، ولا تمثلوا بآدمي ولا بهيمة ، ولا تغدروا ، ولا  تغلوا  الراوي: 	 	علي بن أبي طالب  	المحدث:   		البيهقي	       -   المصدر:  السنن الكبرى للبيهقي   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  9/91
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  في سنده إرسال وضعف وبالشواهد يقوى

الجميع ضعفه بسبب خالد بن الفرز, اللهم ما إلا روايتين واحده لأبي داود و سكت عنها, و الثانيه إبن حجر و قال تخريجه حسن, و الباقي كله ضعف الروايه.

يعني من الأخر مفيش روايه صحيحه للحديث ده !!!
ده غير ان العصماء بنت مروان كانت إمرأه !!!, و الخضر قتل الطفل !!!, و محمد نفسه حرق نخل بني النضير !!!.

أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قطع نخل بني النضير ، وحرق .  الراوي: 	 	عبدالله بن عمر  	المحدث:   		مسلم	       -   المصدر:  صحيح مسلم   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1746
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح	 

 
فمن الطبيعي ان الحديث يكون ضعيف لأنه مخالف للإسلام أصلا !!!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 أكتوبر 2011)

تلخيص وتوضيح
1-الله  -إلهنا القدوس الحى  -عالج مشكلة  شعبه مع الكنعانين كواقعة بذاتها وليس كتشريع  عمومى لشعب الله فى أى زمان ومكان
لكننا بصدد واقعة وهى  قيام قبيلة من الفينيقين الوثنيين بإغراء  شباب وعسكر  شعب الله- جنودًا وشبابًا....  بممارسة العهارة والدعارة التعبدية الفينيقية فى الاناث والاطفال الذكور - ومن خلال هذه الممارسات الرجسة الشهوانية  عبدوا الاوثان وتنجسوا  وهووا الى هاوية الضياع .. وبالتالى فقدوا قداستهم وإستعدادهم لشركة الله القدوس وسكناه وسطهم وكينوته معينهم وناصرهم ومؤيدهم   وبالتالى هزموا فى الحرب
فنحن الان أمام جرائم زنا وشذوذ وإرتداد دينى وخيانة وطنية عظمى.
هزموا شر هزيمه و  إنكسروا لكن الأخطر   تكونت صداقات وعلاقات سافلة محرمة  وأصبحوا مهددين بإستمرارها طالما الطرف المحرض والمخطط والمحرك  موجود متربص واصبحت لسقطاتهم الشنيعة نتائج لا تقل شناعة.
-   الامر الالهى كان موجهها  لولى الامر  وليس شيوعياً.
الامر الالهى كان  بصدد واقعة بعينها.
---------------------------------------------
تعليقي على  الاخ الغير مسيحى  فى  صفحة رقم 2 الذى أراد للمرة الالف أن يتهكم  ويفصل بين المسيح والله. دعنا نصلح له المعلومة-للمرة الالف-ايضا- لو كان يريد  الحقيقة:
المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد وهو الأزلى الابدى السرمدى -وهو هوهو لا ولم ولن يتغير
التباين  فى  الاحداث الحادثة فى هذا الاصحاح الذى تدور أحداثة منذ أكتر من  ستة عشر قرناً  قبل الميلاد ... وطبيعة الكرازة المسيحية التى يكرز بها الانجيل من وداعة وبساطة ومحبة وسلام...:مرجعه وتفسيره لاختلاف الاستعداد النفسي والتربوى والتفاعل المعنوى البشرى -الحالة العقلية والنفسية والتربوية للبشر أفرادا وجماعات -والى إختلاف  الرصيد والمخزون الادبي والروحى والعقائدى بين  حال البشر فى الزمانين والمكانين. وليس إلى إختلاف فى الذات الالهية أو المنهاج الالهى التربوى أو التشريعي-وليس إلى كون المسيح ليس هو الله أو ان الكتاب المقدس يناقض نفسه بل البشر هم من يناقضون انفسهم أفراداً وجماعات


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الرد  على إفتراءات  وضلالات   المراهق دينيا وفكريا  المسمى نفسه الموحد لله  تعليق 56::::-
ماتقوم به الان من  هجوم إفترائي   هو  إسقاط محض  إنه حيلة دفاعية لا شعورية تقوم بها شعوريا وهجومك الافترائي الظـــــالم  الجائــــر-  أعيانا  الملل والسأآءم  ونحن نفنده ملايين المرات فنسحق هاته الشبهه ونطحن عظامها  -فعودتك للتشدق والتغنى بها لايعنى   الا  رفضك للتصديق واصرارك على عدم الاستيعاب
1- الجزء الذى تشير  إليه  يفيد بالاتى 
أغلبية من شعب الله تفقد أمانتها لإيمانها وتفقد إلتزامها بقداستها وتبعيتها لله مصدر   قوتهم وقداستهم ومعونتهم وعزتهم------
  قبل أن تتم معاقبتهم  -وكانت العقوبة بالسبي وإزالة مجدهم الوطنى وتبديد كيانهم الجمعى ودفعهم  الى يد اعدائهم فيفقدوا حريتهم التى اعطاها الله لهم-ويفقدوا عزتهم ونجاحهم  بفقدانهم الانتماء لله مصدر كل نعمه-  أقول قبل أن تتم معاقبتهم 
يعلن الله  رؤيا  رمزية -كشف عقلي - لنبيه حزاقيال  بهدف أن يبلغ  الفئة المنحلة  بضرورة الرجوع بالتوبة الى الله إستغفارا وإصلاحا لطريقهم حتى لا تتخل نعمة الله عنهم الى الامم المحيطة بهم المحدقة بهم التى طالما  الرب  حماهم من بغيها وعدائها.
ما جاء فى هاته الرؤية معنوى ادبي مضمونه إستعراض لخيانات الفئة المرتده المنحلة وبالتالى إيضاح لما يترتب عليه من عدوان الاغراب عليهم والتنكيل بهم
-وأن ظنوا  أن مجرد مجاورتهم لمقادس الله جغرافيًا سيحميهم -كما لوكان شخص يعتقد انه يجاور مسجدا وهذا يحميه رغم كونه يشرب المحرمات ولا يصلي ويأتى الكبائر-  فكان الوحى- الرؤية تشير إلى ان الله سيأمر هؤلاء الاعداء المعتدين -المحيطين بالشعب العبرانى من المغيرين عليهم والباغين عليهم-سيامرهم بالابتداء بالمجاورين للمقادس ممن أهملوا وقصروا فى العبادات وآتوا كبائر الذنوب... ومن المعروف تاريخيا عن تنكيل الغزاه من الشعوب الفينيقية والفارسية بالامم التى دخلوا عليها- أن هذا أسلوب هؤلاء الغزاه -فكأنى بالله يقول أنى لن أحمى بعد الشعب العبرانى -شعب الله إنئذاك من تنكيل هؤلاء الغزاه. فذلك ليس تشريعا مطلقا ولا وصايا دينية . نرجوك كف عن إستقطاع جزئية من آية للهجوم الأطرش الاعمى  على طريقة (((ولا تقربوا الصلاة)))) وإقراء الموضوع كله الذى  تم بحثه وعرضه فى الكتاب المعصوم البرئ الموحى به من الله-فى عده إصحاحات  فمن فضلك  لا لزوم لتشويه الحقائق  ولا للاستقطاع من السياق..
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
أما الجرح  الناركسي  والدمار النفسي والتهتتك والهزيمة الحاصلة للصلاعمة نتيجة للحرب فى العراق فلا محل لاقحام المسيحية فيها إقحاما
هذه حرب سياسية وعبارة  (crusade)التى قالها جورج بوش معناه
مفصلية
وتطلق على تصالبا وتقاطعات الطرق-مفرق الطرق  والمعنى المراد هو نحن بصدد عمل مصيرى او مفصلي  فى العراق 
لا بمعنى حرب مقدسة---
أدعوا لك بالهداية وبدلا من ان نجد الهمج والدهماء فى أحدى قري المنيا يطردون مزارع من سكن العزبة لانه وضع رسوما مسيئة لمن تظنونه نبيا  من عند الله وتعتقدون انه يوحى اليه\\\ وبدلا من معاقبة هانى نظير مدون نجححمادى بالحبس الانفرادى لمده3سنوات لانكم تظنونه اساء لمن اساء الى المسيحين
اتمنى ان اراك تنال جزاءا عادلا  من السلطات المتواطئة جزاء ما كتبته من تطاول على كتابنا المقدس فى هذه البلاد معدومة العدالة -ذات العدالة العرجاء العوجاء العوراء.
اتمنى لك الهداية للمرة الثانية


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 أكتوبر 2011)

إذن  سفر العدد الإصحاح31 كله  يتكلم عن
1- أحداث دارت رحاها قبل تجسد الله المسيح بما يزيد عن سبعة عشر قرنا من السنوات الشمسية. كان وقتها الحال الادبي والتشريعي والاخلاقي والمعنوى للبشرية (شعب الله والشعوب الوثنية المحيطة بهم) ليست بالنضج التربوى والمعنوى والتشريعي والدينى والقانونى .
2- قام شعب الله بقتل القاتلين من ذكور.- توقيع قصاص -إنتقام عادل.
3-نحن بصدد الجرائم الآتية:: 
-تحريض على الزنا والفجور والاباحية الجماعية العلانية وممارسة العهارة والجنس الجماعى ومختلف أنواع الزنا والفحشاء والشذوذ.
-تحريض على الارتداد الدينى وعبادة الاوثان فى إحقر صور طقوسها وممارسة العهارة زالزنا التعبدى. مع استعمال الاطفال فى ذلك الى جوار محترفات.
-إزدراء حدود الله وتشريعه ومنهجه والتطاول على مقادسه.
- تحريض على الخيانة العظمى وإهمال الواجب العسكرى  -مع جنود يحملون مسئؤلية مهمة وطنية دينية معينة-يعنى إفساد طرق الله المستقيمة. 
-تكوين علاقات آثمة مرشحة للاستمرار ووجود الاطراف المحرضة ناشطة ومجاورة للمجتمع الذى رسالة أخلاقية وروحية كبيئة روحية طاهرة تحمل عقيدة ورسالة العبادة الحقيقية التوحيدية للعالم.
ومع كل هذا  سرد الوحى ما حدث فعلا كحدث وليس كتشريع ولا أمر إلهى وكانت كيفية السرد ان موسي هو القائل -معطيا الانطباع للقارئ ان ماحدث هو وليد للظروف والعصر والملابسات التى صاحبت الواقعة وليست تشريع عام يصلح لكل زمان ومكان بالتعميم المطلق. 
الاصحاح  يؤكد على القصاص
فالقاتلين   يقتلوا
العاهرات الفاسقات والاطفال الذين إنخرطوا  فى علاقات نجسة عاهرة شاذه تم معاقبتهن. تم -بحد السيف-  بتر الروابط التى تهدد قداسة الجماعة التى منوط بها تكوين بيئة مقدسة لاحتضان الوحى الالهى والتوحيد والفداء.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 أكتوبر 2011)

'طبعا ما أقصده عن المديانين وهم قبائل سامية إستوطنت حول وشرق وشمال خليج العقبة وتتحرك حدود دولتهم مع الزمن إمتدادا وإنحسارا تارة نحو الجنوب الغربي والغرب نحو عمق غور برية سيناى
أو تارة نحو الشمال الشرقي  والشرق نحو شرق  الاردن
وما أقصده بكونهم فينيقين فهو إنغماسهم فى نمط العبادة للشمس والقمر والفلك وتكريس  ممارسة النجاسة التعبدية والشذوذ وتقديم ذبائح بشرية وعبادات شيطانية كثيرة فهم إكتسبوا العديد من العبادات الفينيقية رغم كونهم قبائل سامية فيهم البدو والحضر.


----------

